# Any idea why my budgie does this?



## Willow_ (Jun 26, 2018)

My budgie's cage is in my husband's office so when he's not playing with me he's out and about while my husband works on his computer. Last week my husband mentioned that every time he goes to the bathroom or the walk in closet, my budgie will fly over to him, do a couple of laps around the bathroom/closet, then fly back to his cage, then go back and do it over again, over and over until he finishes in there and goes back to his desk. Any one know the reason for this behaviour? I used to have Sheltie and it reminds me of herding behaviour by her lol, but budgies don't really "herd" do they?

He also emits a very high pitched chirp every time one of us leaves the room and keeps chirping until one of us comes back I'm assuming that's a "hey! Where did you go?" tweet. Do we unwittingly encourage this by returning to him every time he does it?


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Your budgie sounds like a real little character.
The flying laps into the bathroom/closet seems to be his way of keeping track of where your husband has gone. The budgie obviously sees you and your husband as his flock mates.

The high-pitched chirp he (name?) makes when you leave the room is his "flock call". Yes, if he makes the noise and you return to the room and/or return immediately to interact with him, you are reinforcing that behavior.*


----------

